
Sennheiser announces “Best Headphones in the World” priced at €50,000 - pdknsk
http://en-de.sennheiser.com/news-the-best-headphones-in-the-world
======
dman
"Orpheus’ striking design marries form to function. Its amplifier sits on a
housing crafted from glass, and a solid block of Carrara marble. This
luxurious natural stone—the type made famous by Michelangelo’s Renaissance
sculptures—lends beauty but also prevents structure-borne noise. To create a
visually stunning design, control dials are painstakingly crafted to the
highest quality. Each dial is milled from a single piece of brass before being
plated with chrome. This is music turned into an object."

Looks like more than an engineering exercise, this was an extreme exercise for
the marketing department to fine tune their hyperbole.

------
pdknsk
More: [http://en-us.sennheiser.com/orpheus](http://en-
us.sennheiser.com/orpheus)

